# Who's the hottest guy listed here?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Like so totally reserved until I make a poll...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I voted mod Mark because of Runescape.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Bin laden is my ****in tailor. Hes got it made.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

voted justin bieber in both polls because i can't decide if s/he is a dude or a chick.

#imabelieber


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh my god Mod Mark is on the list I love you. No, I really love you. I died laughing !!!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yah Mod Mark!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> voted justin bieber in both polls because i can't decide if s/he is a dude or a chick.
> 
> #imabelieber


Is he brainless ?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sajs said:


> Is he brainless ?


not sure why you are asking but... probably yes:lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> not sure why you are asking but... probably yes:lol


Then its probably a chick.

(sits and waits for the femminists to come after him) :lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sajs said:


> Then its probably a chick.
> 
> (sits and waits for the femminists to come after him) :lol


i thought jokes were supposed to be funny.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i thought jokes were supposed to be funny.


I am sure you didn't get it. :lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I had to double check to see if there was another Mod Mark asides from the Runescape one, who's more well known because I didn't think anyone from this site would ever refer to him. And then I noticed you were the one who created this thread. xD


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sajs said:


> I am sure you didn't get it. :lol


is it just a coincidence that esther vilar apparently hails from your country?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> is it just a coincidence that esther vilar apparently hails from your country?


What ? had to google. But she is descendant from german jews.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sajs said:


> What ? had to google. But she is descendant from german jews.


you should read her book. i'm sure it will appeal to you.

...unless you were genuinely trying to make some kind of ironic joke. in which case, it was in pretty bad taste given the whole "gender war"-ish atmosphere of this place.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

bad baby said:


> you should read her book. i'm sure it will appeal to you.
> 
> ...unless you were genuinely trying to make some kind of ironic joke. in which case, it was in pretty bad taste given the whole "gender war"-ish atmosphere of this place.


It was not clear it was a joke ????. Oh, **** this atmosphere ! :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jb's mah man(?) <3333










dat mustache tho.. so masculine


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Justin Bieber would be cute if he wasn't a douche bag. I would have to give him a complete makeover.

But... I'm team Osama.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> jb's mah man(?) <3333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I love a good masculine 15 year old's 'stache.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

^ Bieber's a douche. I don't find him remotely attractive.

On this insanely random list, I would have to vote Fat Spiderman. At least Peter Porker has the proportionate strength of a spider. Plus he's got those webs. And, like a stream of light, he "arrives" just in time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> :laugh: I love a good masculine 15 year old's 'stache.


I find it slightly humorous that JB has facial hair that is barely thicker than mine, and I'm a 17 y/o guy who hit puberty late, lol.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

If you'd have put Jason Alexander on this list I would have voted for him instantly, so Danny DeVito it is.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Danny Devito all the way! How can you resist that?:


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kim jung un of course


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

devito is no jason alexander imo. its a tough call between kevin hart and and the bieb. though if it comes down to personality, then kevin hart for sure. bieber if this is about looks.

sorry mark.

edit: actually between the three, i think devito deserves a chance.



> I find it slightly humorous that JB has facial hair that is barely thicker than mine, and I'm a 17 y/o guy who hit puberty late


to be fair, im pretty sure he had that surgery that transplants most of his other follicles to support his vanilla ice hairstyle.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Fat Spiderman can give me his chunky web fluid any day


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I voted mod Mark because of Runescape.


I don't even remember who this is now, so thanks past self for the explanation.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

kim jung un


----------

